# Some mild midterm venting. And a picture!



## limr (Mar 15, 2014)

In short, I'm exhausted.

I won't go into detail because you probably don't care to read my babbling on about my crap, so all I'll say is that I've been pushing myself really hard this semester to get things moving in a better direction than they've been heading for the past few years. I knew it was going to be hard and I am not complaining about my workload. I know I loaded my plate and I just have to deal with it. And normally that's just what I do: just put my head down and plow on through until it's done. That's how I am. 

But every once in a while, some unwanted things fall on my plate and make things harder than they need to be. And sometimes, it can feel like I'm spinning my wheels because I've been busting my ass but still not seeing results. It can be disheartening. Intellectually, I know that I just have to keep grinding on and eventually things will get better or at least ease up. Emotionally, however, I need to come up for air every once in a while, let out a tiny bit of primal screaming, and then go back under. 

As of 1:30 this afternoon when I dismissed my Saturday class, I can finally start Spring Break, and so this is my chance to catch my breath, vent a little, and then sleep for the better part of next week. Hopefully I'll manage to pick up a camera, too, since I've barely shot anything since January. It's starting to piss me off.

And speaking of pictures...




Loving the OM-2, pixmedic!

So what do y'all do when you need to recharge in the middle of a tough patch?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 15, 2014)

Awe....sorry about the rough patch lenore....

Would an old minolta SR-1 w/ 55mm f/2.8 make you feel better? 

Glad to see you are enjoying the OM-2!


----------



## ratssass (Mar 15, 2014)

...give yourself a break.A nice hot bath,glass of wine,maybe watch a movie.Sleep in a little later.Maybe a nice quiet walk.Did I mention wine?
I'll make my own sammich's this week.You just relax....    :hugs::hug:::sun:


----------



## table1349 (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Mar 15, 2014)

Of course if you must know the answer to your problem TODAY then.............................


----------



## Derrel (Mar 15, 2014)

When I'm feeling down, I often turn to carbs...specifically cereal carbs...


----------



## tirediron (Mar 15, 2014)

Buy some new gear!


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey Leonore, I feel your pain. For the last couple years, every morning when the alarm goes off, I feel like I'm starring in the movie "Groundhog Day". The only thing that keeps me going is the fact that in 6 more years I'm retiring and never looking back. 
Enjoy every minute of your break. Sometimes you need a good long break to just recharge those dead batteries.

BTW, My kind of photo.
It's a shame you lost the sky trying to keep the dark detail. I played around with it and found what I thought was a pretty good crop eliminating the sky. 

Hang in there


----------



## BillM (Mar 15, 2014)

A long walk alone, nothing but the cold and a camera. At least that is how I dealt with it today. 


And I love the shot, especially the single broken tooth.


----------



## runnah (Mar 15, 2014)

limr said:


> I won't go into detail because you probably don't care to read my babbling on about my crap


 
You're right! 

I have no useful advice. Just grade on a curve, or give your favorite students good grades.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 15, 2014)

BillM said:


> ...And I love the shot, especially the single broken tooth.


Funny... I was looking at that and mentally cringing as I went through in my mind, the process I'd have to go through to repair it.


----------



## limr (Mar 15, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Awe....sorry about the rough patch lenore....
> 
> Would an old minolta SR-1 w/ 55mm f/2.8 make you feel better?
> 
> Glad to see you are enjoying the OM-2!



Wouldn't hurt! 



ratssass said:


> ...give yourself a break.A nice hot bath,glass of wine,maybe watch a movie.Sleep in a little later.Maybe a nice quiet walk.Did I mention wine?
> I'll make my own sammich's this week.You just relax....    :hugs::hug:::sun:



Aww, thanks! It'll give me a chance to get the smell of bacon out of my hair 



gryphonslair99 said:


> Of course if you must know the answer to your problem TODAY then.............................



Funny, because as of my last birthday, I am no longer the meaning of life. 



Derrel said:


> When I'm feeling down, I often turn to carbs...specifically cereal carbs...
> 
> View attachment 68607



I am quite partial to tasering as a quick solution to problems.


----------



## BillM (Mar 15, 2014)

limr said:


> Aww, thanks! It'll give me a chance to get the smell of bacon out of my hair



Why on earth wouldn't you want your hair to smell like bacon !!!

I'm thinking if i invented bacon scented shampoo I'd be rich. But keep that between us, i wouldn't want anyone to steal the idea :mrgreen:


----------



## limr (Mar 15, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Buy some new gear!



Didn't even have to! I got some for my birthday. Woot! 



Rick58 said:


> Hey Leonore, I feel your pain. For the last couple years, every morning when the alarm goes off, I feel like I'm starring in the movie "Groundhog Day". The only thing that keeps me going is the fact that in 6 more years I'm retiring and never looking back.
> Enjoy every minute of your break. Sometimes you need a good long break to just recharge those dead batteries.
> 
> BTW, My kind of photo.
> ...



Thanks, Rick! :hug::
Yeah, there's that batch of blown out sky. I haven't played with cropping yet, but it also doesn't bug me too much. The good part is that I'm at least still enjoying my work - both the career that I might be leaving and the one I might be entering soon. Ideally, I'd still be able to teach a class for a few more years because I'm not ready to leave the classroom, but I can no longer afford to have it be my main source of income.



BillM said:


> A long walk alone, nothing but the cold and a camera. At least that is how I dealt with it today.
> 
> 
> And I love the shot, especially the single broken tooth.



Thanks!  I love the idea of the long, cold, solitary walk. It's one of my favorite ways to recharge. Thankfully it's still wintery around here so I can still check off the "cold" part of that list of adjectives!



runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I won't go into detail because you probably don't care to read my babbling on about my crap
> ...



I don't know how to grade on a curve


----------



## limr (Mar 15, 2014)

BillM said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Aww, thanks! It'll give me a chance to get the smell of bacon out of my hair
> ...



Okay, I'll admit that even though I haven't eaten bacon for more than 20 years, I still do quite love the smell. But the smell of bacon itself is one thing. The smell of bacon in your hair is something different and not entirely pleasant. uke:


----------



## BillM (Mar 15, 2014)

Now I'm really confused, if you don't even eat bacon how did you end up smelling like bacon ?


----------



## limr (Mar 15, 2014)

BillM said:


> Now I'm really confused, if you don't even eat bacon how did you end up smelling like bacon ?



I caved and finally made ratssass one sammich - ONE sammich - just to get him quit his yappin' about sammiches! 

Awww, I kid, I kid! I kid because I love

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
wait for it
.
.
.
.
.
..
TO KID!

Nope, not punchy at all, nope, not me! :crazy:


----------



## BillM (Mar 15, 2014)

I love bacon sammiches :heart:


----------



## limr (Mar 15, 2014)

BillM said:


> I love bacon sammiches :heart:



Back in my meat-eating days, I enjoyed a BLT or a grilled cheese with bacon. I think if I were to ever eat meat again, I'd start with bacon. Might just end there, too!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 16, 2014)

Bacon's always good. My hair smells like bacon because I like to rub bacon all over my entire body after I shower, then consume massive quantities of it and make sculptures from it and update my shrine to bacon.

There's something about flamenco guitar I find relaxing for some reason, lately. That and ripping apart something and fixing it, though that has potential to make me run things over with my car, like stray pedestrians, large ferns, and various lawn ornaments.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 16, 2014)

Pennsylvania Bacon Festival - May 10th 2014

Now bacon lovers, top that! 
Leonore, that grilled cheese with bacon is calling for your return to the land of the carnivores


----------



## Tiller (Mar 16, 2014)

Saturday class? *shudder*

Enjoy your spring break!


----------



## Newtricks (Mar 16, 2014)

I like the shot Lenore.



ratssass said:


> Did I mention wine?



Are we talking chianti, sangiovese or sauvignon... or perhaps a young cote du rhone or tuscan as a simple table wine?


----------



## ratssass (Mar 16, 2014)

> I am quite partial to tasering as a quick solution to problems.


QFT


----------



## table1349 (Mar 16, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Pennsylvania Bacon Festival - May 10th 2014
> 
> Now bacon lovers, top that!
> Leonore, that grilled cheese with bacon is calling for your return to the land of the carnivores


I believe this will give you a run for your money. Buy the Bacon Explosion - Ready to Heat and Eat!

I read the flyer for you festival.  Admission includes only two tasting tickets and it is one day.  The above can be had year round.
A whole serves 12 people or one depressed woman with no ice cream in the house. Which ever. :lmao:






Let's see how long this one lasts before Terri edits the last part.


----------



## ratssass (Mar 16, 2014)

^^I've built a few of those....being that it's just the bride and I,by the time it's all gone,I've had my fill of "pig" for a while.This is the basic recipe that I pervert...


----------



## mmaria (Mar 16, 2014)

Here to help/save/support you Leonore!

Can't comprehend how a thread you started turn to the bacon thread!!!?

Don't go on their side!!! We don't want to lose you!


----------



## table1349 (Mar 16, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Here to help/save/support you Leonore!
> 
> Can't comprehend how a thread you started turn to the bacon thread!!!?
> 
> Don't go on their side!!! We don't want to lose you!



And there you have it..............proof positive that ALIENS have landed and are living among us right here on earth. Some one call the police, Call the national guard,  CALL THE GHOSTBUSTERS!!!


----------



## ratssass (Mar 16, 2014)

Bacon=Serenity.......unless you're a pig.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 16, 2014)

limr said:


> In short, I'm exhausted.
> 
> I won't go into detail because you probably don't care to read my babbling on about my crap, so all I'll say is that I've been pushing myself really hard this semester to get things moving in a better direction than they've been heading for the past few years. I knew it was going to be hard and I am not complaining about my workload. I know I loaded my plate and I just have to deal with it. And normally that's just what I do: just put my head down and plow on through until it's done. That's how I am.


Well we have had quite a bit of jocularity here at Leonore's expense.  Leonore, we were not laughing at you we were laughing with you and done a damn good job of side tracking this thread.  I will leave you with a philosophy of life I learned from the late great Red Skelton.  It is how I try to live my life daily.


*"If by chance some day you're not feeling well and you should remember some silly thing I've said or done and it brings back a smile to your face or a chuckle to your heart, then my purpose as your clown has been fulfilled."*


----------



## limr (Mar 16, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Here to help/save/support you Leonore!
> 
> *Can't comprehend how a thread you started turn to the bacon thread!!!?*
> 
> Don't go on their side!!! We don't want to lose you!



It's the TPF way! Don't worry, we can hold them off!



gryphonslair99 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > In short, I'm exhausted.
> ...



And this is exactly why I love how sidetracked this thread has gotten - because it has made me laugh and I needed a laugh! 

Points for the use of 'jocularity.'

Red Skelton was awesome.


----------



## limr (Mar 16, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Pennsylvania Bacon Festival - May 10th 2014
> 
> Now bacon lovers, top that!
> Leonore, that grilled cheese with bacon is calling for your return to the land of the carnivores



Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!! *plugs ears* LA LA LA LA LA I CAN'T HEAR YOU LA LA LA LA




Tiller said:


> Saturday class? *shudder*
> 
> Enjoy your spring break!



A 4.5-hour Saturday class, 9-1:30. It's not quite as brutal as it sounds because it goes pretty fast, but it's still something I hope I don't ever have to do again.




Newtricks said:


> I like the shot Lenore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I started last night with a nice old vine Zinfandel. I've also got an Oregon Pinot Noir. After that, it's likely I will partake in some lovely Slovenian reds (my boyfriend's father imports it). They've got a grape, Refok, that grows in Slovenia and Croatia (Istria), and the wine is quite yummy delish. That is the technical term, by the way


----------



## Newtricks (Mar 16, 2014)

limr said:


> I started last night with a nice old vine Zinfandel. I've also got an Oregon Pinot Noir. After that, it's likely I will partake in some lovely Slovenian reds (my boyfriend's father imports it). They've got a grape, Refo&#353;k, that grows in Slovenia and Croatia (Istria), and the wine is quite yummy delish. That is the technical term, by the way



Heh, good wine is good wine.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 16, 2014)

limr said:


> Rick58 said:
> 
> 
> > Pennsylvania Bacon Festival - May 10th 2014
> ...





Newtricks said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I started last night with a nice old vine Zinfandel. I've also got an Oregon Pinot Noir. After that, it's likely I will partake in some lovely Slovenian reds (my boyfriend's father imports it). They've got a grape, Refo&#353;k, that grows in Slovenia and Croatia (Istria), and the wine is quite yummy delish. That is the technical term, by the way
> ...



Please drink a large glass of high alcohol wine for me.  After all alcohol is nothing more than liquified yeast POOP! 







That thought makes bacon look even better now don't it.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 16, 2014)

Teaching is like pouring water into a leaky bucket.  Unless it gets replenished frequently, the level of knowledge will go down.  I used to do lots of math in university.  But that was 40+ years ago, and if you ask me to do even the basic level calculus, I'd struggle - because I didn't need it in my work, and things that aren't used atrophy or fade away.  So the level of knowledge your students will have may, for some of them, represent the "high-water" level, and as a teacher, you can say "I got them that far".  Some will take what they learned and use it.  Most will forget it after the final exam.  That's just the way it is.  I have several family members in various levels of academia (preschool to university level), and most have accepted that only a fraction (of their students) will actually apply what they are taught.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 16, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Rick58 said:
> ...



Well, that's relative of course.  You owe your life to plant poop called "oxygen".


----------



## table1349 (Mar 16, 2014)

pgriz said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


*Au contraire Pierre.  Oxygen is not plant poop.  Oxygen is bacteria farts.  

*


----------



## table1349 (Mar 16, 2014)

So tell us there Leonore, how do you like the left turn at Albuquerque your thread has taken now?  From jocularity to yeast poop to bacteria farts.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 16, 2014)

That depends on the bacteria.  

Actually only the plants and unicellular organisms that do photosynthesis generate oxygen as part of the basic energy capture mechanism.  This by-products of this process killed off much of the early anaerobic life (see Great Oxygenation Event - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), and changed the geochemistry including the weathering of rocks and the composition of the early atmosphere (removing the greenhouse gases caused the start of "snowball earth").

Also, who's Pierre?  

I've been called lots of things, but "Pierre" isn't one of them (yet).


----------



## table1349 (Mar 16, 2014)

pgriz said:


> That depends on the bacteria.
> 
> Actually only the plants and unicellular organisms that do photosynthesis generate oxygen as part of the basic energy capture mechanism.  This by-products of this process killed off much of the early anaerobic life (see Great Oxygenation Event - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), and changed the geochemistry including the weathering of rocks and the composition of the early atmosphere (removing the greenhouse gases caused the start of "snowball earth").
> 
> ...



"It's hard to keep oxygen molecules around, despite the fact that it's the third-most abundant element  in the universe, forged in the superhot, superdense core of stars.  That's because oxygen wants to react; it can form compounds with nearly  every other element on the periodic table. So how did Earth end up with an atmosphere made up of roughly 21 percent of the stuff?

The answer is tiny organisms known as cyanobacteria, or blue-green algae. These microbes conduct photosynthesis:  using sunshine, water and carbon dioxide to produce carbohydrates and,  yes, oxygen. In fact, all the plants on Earth incorporate symbiotic  cyanobacteria (known as chloroplasts) to do their photosynthesis for  them down to this day."

The Origin of Oxygen in Earth's Atmosphere - Scientific American


It is now.......Pierre - griz. :mrgreen:


----------



## pgriz (Mar 16, 2014)

:lmao:


----------



## table1349 (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Mar 16, 2014)

Leonore, you are hereby cordially invited to join the Royal Bacon Society Royal Bacon Society » Your source for all things Bacon!  Feel free to bring Maria along.  I'm sure she will enjoy it. :lmao:


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey it's spring break...


----------



## BillM (Mar 16, 2014)

Finally this thread is back on track, let's all toast with a nice glass of bacon grease :heart:


----------



## limr (Mar 16, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Teaching is like pouring water into a leaky bucket.  Unless it gets replenished frequently, the level of knowledge will go down.  I used to do lots of math in university.  But that was 40+ years ago, and if you ask me to do even the basic level calculus, I'd struggle - because I didn't need it in my work, and things that aren't used atrophy or fade away.  So the level of knowledge your students will have may, for some of them, represent the "high-water" level, and as a teacher, you can say "I got them that far".  Some will take what they learned and use it.  Most will forget it after the final exam.  That's just the way it is.  I have several family members in various levels of academia (preschool to university level), and most have accepted that only a fraction (of their students) will actually apply what they are taught.



I learned a long time ago that I would never reach every student in the class. I would go insane if I tried. I'll work hard for the students who are trying and truly want to improve. I know that the only thing I can do is make them better than they were when they started the class. There are some students that I know will never do very well, but I'll still help them as much as I can. Then there are the students who obviously don't want to be in the class and they are trying to get away with the bare minimum. And that's what they get in return from me. There's no way I'm wasting my energy on someone who doesn't want to learn anything. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## limr (Mar 16, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> So tell us there Leonore, how do you like the left turn at Albuquerque your thread has taken now?  From jocularity to yeast poop to bacteria farts.



I ADORE this thread!! :heart:


----------



## limr (Mar 16, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Leonore, you are hereby cordially invited to join the Royal Bacon Society Royal Bacon Society » Your source for all things Bacon!  Feel free to bring Maria along.  I'm sure she will enjoy it. :lmao:



I'll give it to my boyfriend. He eats all the bacon that I don't


----------



## kathyt (Mar 16, 2014)

Enjoy your break. Photography is very therapeutic for me.


----------



## limr (Mar 16, 2014)

kathyt said:


> Enjoy your break. Photography is very therapeutic for me.



I agree. I'm so burning through some film this week!


----------



## terri (Mar 16, 2014)

limr said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy your break. Photography is very therapeutic for me.
> ...



Will this be the week Lenny makes her first enlargement?!?


----------



## limr (Mar 16, 2014)

terri said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > kathyt said:
> ...



I wish! But for that, I suppose I'd need an enlarger  But I think I might try some contact prints at least. And I might break out the Land Camera to try some emulsion transfers and a collage with emulsion lifts.


----------



## terri (Mar 17, 2014)

limr said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



See, now you're just talking all hot.    With what film are you thinking of trying these things, may I ask?   I have some P-film stashed in the fridge, which will probably die in there before I find time for it.    

  Have you played with Fuji?

An older one of mine, with the long-gone Polaroid sepia film:


----------



## limr (Mar 17, 2014)

terri said:


> See, now you're just talking all hot.    With what film are you thinking of trying these things, may I ask?   I have some P-film stashed in the fridge, which will probably die in there before I find time for it.
> 
> Have you played with Fuji?
> 
> An older one of mine, with the long-gone Polaroid sepia film:



Love that!

I've got mostly Fuji. It's hard to find the Pola film that is both usable (i.e. not completely dried up) and affordable (ebay sellers think $50 a pack is 'reasonable') I found one pack from the Film Photography Project that wasn't too expensive - they only had one left and so I bought that, and now it's sitting in my fridge waiting for the day when I'm brave enough to burn through my only pack of original Pola film.

But my crisper drawer officially has more Fuji pack film than food in it  I've been stocking up on the 3000B since it's being discontinued. I've got another 10 coming from Adorama, assuming they don't cancel the order before the shipment arrives (supposedly in April). 

The transfers I've done usually come out too dark, so I have to work on those a bit. The lifts are easier and fun. I've done lifts on both the color and B&W. I have done one collage and it came out well enough that it makes me want to try more. Here it is:




Day 317 - Pano by limrodrigues, on Flickr

The gel medium always comes out too shiny on a scan.


----------



## terri (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice pano!!  That's something I've never tried.   

Gel medium...can't live without it, can't scan it worth a crap.     

Yes, I'm telling myself not to buy any more.   With some of this stuff it's more about the film pack battery, with some it's about the dyes.   Oh, how I miss Polaroid!   That stuff gave me tons of entertainment!!   :heart:


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Buy some new gear!



Sounded like Pixmedic was offering some new to her gear in the second post.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 17, 2014)

limr said:


> So what do y'all do when you need to recharge in the middle of a tough patch?



I find that either a fast divorce or divorcée usually perks me up.


----------



## limr (Mar 17, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > So what do y'all do when you need to recharge in the middle of a tough patch?
> ...



I'm not married, so I can't get any divorce, be it fast or slow. As for the divorcée, she'd have to be pretty hot for me to swing that way


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 17, 2014)

limr said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



Just the fact that you are willing to consider that is enough for me.
Now I have to locate a really hot divorcée and a comfortable place to sit and watch.

And I think it almost goes without saying that, if you need me, you just have to beckon.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 17, 2014)

limr said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > Teaching is like pouring water into a leaky bucket.  Unless it gets replenished frequently, the level of knowledge will go down.  I used to do lots of math in university.  But that was 40+ years ago, and if you ask me to do even the basic level calculus, I'd struggle - because I didn't need it in my work, and things that aren't used atrophy or fade away.  So the level of knowledge your students will have may, for some of them, represent the "high-water" level, and as a teacher, you can say "I got them that far".  Some will take what they learned and use it.  Most will forget it after the final exam.  That's just the way it is.  I have several family members in various levels of academia (preschool to university level), and most have accepted that only a fraction (of their students) will actually apply what they are taught.
> ...


There is nothing wrong with children that a 350 degree oven and some Ketchup can't fix.


----------



## limr (Mar 19, 2014)

Love that show.

Well, true to form, I am getting my rest this week thanks to a lovely sinus infection. This usually doesn't happen until the end of the semester, but I've been pushing much harder than usual and, well, I'm not 20 years old anymore  I need ketchup!

I was at my internship today but I don't have to be anywhere else until Monday. I have my cold medicine (raw spinach, veggie broth, garlic, and sweet potatoes, plus a little chocolate for good measure), I have tons of tea (and some whiskey!) and cough drops, I have a cozy couch, a cozy blanket, and two cozy cats.

The only thing I'll be studying for the next two days will be the inside of my eyelids.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 19, 2014)

FYI.  If you make every child wear one of these  and one of these your life would be much easier.  Potty breaks take longer, but you wouldn't have that sinus infection any more.  :mrgreen:


P.S.  if you would like to get over your sinus infection quicker go get a bottle of this.  Drink the entire thing in 60 minutes.  If you wake up you will be cured.  If you don't,  well it was a hell of a good time for that hour.


----------



## limr (Mar 19, 2014)

Can I still make my students wear those even though they are adults? Not only kids are big walking germ sacks after all 

Mmmm, single malt can't hurt...I'll refrain from drinking the entire bottle in one sitting, however. I might not want to wake up until noon, but I DO want to wake up!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 19, 2014)

limr said:


> Love that show.
> 
> Well, true to form, I am getting my rest this week thanks to a lovely sinus infection. This usually doesn't happen until the end of the semester, but I've been pushing much harder than usual and, well, I'm not 20 years old anymore  I need ketchup!
> 
> ...



You need some salt water with baking soda and a bulb-type syringe to rinse your sinuses...believe me, I know...

If you'll do a daily rinse or two with the above, you'll eliminate most sinus colds and infections. But, once one develops, if you do NOT use the oldest cure in the book, recovery will be needlessly longer than it should be. Forget the neti pot nonsense...you can use a bulb type syringe with ease, and no mess.


----------



## limr (Mar 20, 2014)

I've never tried the neti pot. Seems too messy. I do have a saline nose spray, but I always forget to use it until I'm already sick. I know how therapeutic salt can be, so I might give the bulb thing a try.


----------



## terri (Mar 20, 2014)

Get well soon!    :hug::     No one should be sick during precious time off (although that's how it usually happens for me, too).


----------



## table1349 (Mar 20, 2014)

limr said:


> Can I still make my students wear those even though they are adults? Not only kids are big walking germ sacks after all
> 
> Mmmm, single malt can't hurt...I'll refrain from drinking the entire bottle in one sitting, however. I might not want to wake up until noon, but I DO want to wake up!



Of course you can.  This is my favorite.  Love the color and the cut. 

I picture this as Terri's suit.  I think it goes better with film gear. :mrgreen:


This ought to make you feel better.


----------



## terri (Mar 20, 2014)

> I picture this as Terri's suit.  I think it goes better with film gear. :mrgreen:




That's awesome!!   :cheer:    There had better be some boots!


----------

